# Dikhololo Annual Fee



## Bozoshoes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just received my new fee for 2008. It's 1526 Rand for a 1BR Red. That converts to $222.47 on 1/1/08.


----------



## carl2591 (Jan 2, 2008)

*DIK fees*

got mine for a 2 bedroom Flexi red week
R2135 which converts to USD today at R6.79 = $314.43

the rand is moving between 6.50 and 7.10 on days.. it was going up a bit of late
I remember when it was 10 - 1 so this would be $213.50  a hundred bucks less.

anywho happy new year


----------



## Wonka (Jan 2, 2008)

I also has 2BR DK, and used to think it was a bargain before it lost it's trading power.  With the dollar's declining value, it's even worse.  I'm pretty close to selling it, or giving it away.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think you got your 2008 bill today.  At least I didn't.  What *I* got was a statement showing what I paid last spring, and what the actual due was.  It showed that I had a balance (to me) of 74 ZAR.  

Dikhololo always sends their statement for the previous year out like this, and it always causes confusion.

Fern


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine say currrent and is dated 2008-01-01.

It says annual levy.

We always pay right after we get this statement.

Kathleen


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Jan 2, 2008)

*2008 trade vs. 2007*

Is anyone having luck trading their Dik week?  Is it time to convert to points?  I traded a 2 bedroom in Orlando for next X-Mas (2008) with my 2007 year.  My 2008 banked year does not pull the same resort for the same time.  It wont pull anything in the San Diego area for this coming Summer either?  Would points do better?


----------



## Pat H (Jan 2, 2008)

My DIK is far outpulling my summer Cape Cod week. I own a 1 Bdr and have it in an ongoing search. It's been constantly pulling 2 & 3 Bdr for August 2008 in Hilton Head & Myrtle Beach.


----------



## derb (Jan 2, 2008)

The statements coming out are for this year.  But since most of us pay a year in advance, so we can get red weeks, to us, its like last years.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 2, 2008)

Right - these *are* the 2008 levies - which you already paid an approximation of, if you reserved and banked a 2008 week during 2007.  So they are probably showing you the small credit on your account, or tiny balance. Or your entire balance if you didn't reserve and bank yet, I suppose. 

If/when you pay them again, since you'll be paying 2009's levy, you will then have a large credit on your acct, until early 2009, when 2009's levies will be subtracted from that large credit.

In any case, these aren't invoices, they are merely statements showing you (usually) how much money they owe you!


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dik week*



Pat H said:


> My DIK is far outpulling my summer Cape Cod week. I own a 1 Bdr and have it in an ongoing search. It's been constantly pulling 2 & 3 Bdr for August 2008 in Hilton Head & Myrtle Beach.



That's odd.  I did pay my dues late so maybe I got a weak trade week.  I can't pull anything AT ALL for Hawaii in Summer or Winter or San Diego in Summer right now.  I have had an ongoing search for 3 weeks now.  I need to see what week my 2007 week was.  That one got me my upcoming 2 bedroom in Orlando over Christmas.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 3, 2008)

Reggie_Hammonds said:


> That's odd.  I did pay my dues late so maybe I got a weak trade week.  I can't pull anything AT ALL for Hawaii in Summer or Winter or San Diego in Summer right now.  I have had an ongoing search for 3 weeks now.  I need to see what week my 2007 week was.  That one got me my upcoming 2 bedroom in Orlando over Christmas.



My DIK week is 3/7/08. The Cape Cod week is trading poorer than it has in the past. I did deposit the CC week very late so that may be the reason but the DIK is still doing nicely.


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Jan 4, 2008)

*Week 41 vs. Week 48*



Pat H said:


> My DIK week is 3/7/08. The Cape Cod week is trading poorer than it has in the past. I did deposit the CC week very late so that may be the reason but the DIK is still doing nicely.





Does 7 weeks difference make that big a difference?  My 2007 week that I traded was Week 41 (Oct. 12).  My 2008 week which is not pulling anything is Week 48 (Nov. 28).  Your thoughts?


----------

